# R32 GTR parts



## chachi1984 (Jan 18, 2007)

HI,
iam thinking of getting a gtr but want to know how hard it is to get parts oem mostly but even aftermarket, i live in ontario,canada any site's or info would be great
thanks


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

Takeda Enterprises, Nissan Skyline GT-R and Japanese Domestic Market JDM cars and parts source in Vancouver, Canada


----------

